# ford 4500 select-o-speed



## jakeesspoo (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a ford 4500 with a select-o-speed transmission. I just got this tractor in the fall to do general work around our small farm, it has a loader and backhoe. I've been trying to get a mechanic over to go through the tractor for me but I will probally have to wait till its warm again now. In the fall I parked the tractor under its own power in the barn, it ran and operated properly, but Im sure it needs a tune up and fluids/filters changed. Anyways, I went out and started it up the other night and let it run about 20 minutes. When I set it in a gear and let off the clutch, nothing happened, didn't even make an attempt to move. Do you think there could be water in the transmission fluid that may have froze? Im in ohio and its literally freezing here the past month. I would have to think that the temp. has something to do with it. Has anyone else had this problem before or have any ideas on what may be the problem? I see no broken or bad linkage or wires anywhere and it hasn't moved since I parked it there on its own power... thanks for any ideas you may have and I have already ordered the user manual and service manual for this tractor but they won't be here for a while...


----------



## jimbo921 (Mar 25, 2011)

There are a few things that could be wrong. I suppose you could have a freezing problem but I'd think it would at least try to move if that were the case. More likely you have an issue with the selector cable. I have the same tractor and recently rebuilt the transmission, in particular the Direct Drive Clutch assembly. The Selector cables on these things is in my opinion "hoaky" at best. The cable is two piece design connected together using a small hook on the end of both pieces. When the conduit for the cable gets worn, the hooks come apart easily. What I did on mine as a temp fix is put a piece of shrink tube over the joint to keep it together.

Check to see if the selector seems if it "detents" through the speeds. If it seems to move around freely, than the cable is messed up.

Another thing to check out is the driveline disconnect lever located on the right side of the tractor just forward of the rear axle. You can tell if its engaged or not if the tractor can be moved. You cannot move a SOS machine in any speed (unless running) with the driveline engaged. As soon as you shut off the tractor in any speed it will esentially be in "park"

Lastly, There is a torque limiting clutch at the input, this may have failed, not transmitting any power to the trans.

If non of these are the problem, your tranny needs some help. First thing you need to do is get a service manual, your gonna need it.

Good luck!

PS, if you get over your head, I'm not too far and run an Auto / Tractor shop on the side. I'm no expert on SOS but I've been through mine before.


----------



## jakeesspoo (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks for the reply.... there is currently a shade tree mechanic going over the tractor...I have yet to see what he is capable of though. I told him if he doesn't know anything about it then not to mess with it... I will give you a shout once I get into trouble. I have yet to have any time to look at it myself as I have been busy at work. Luckily I got the big huge service manual with the tractor when I got it....


----------



## jakeesspoo (Feb 12, 2011)

by the way... Once it warmed up above freezing the tractor would move again... It seems to creep a little on its own though even with the inching peddle depressed. I have to keep my foot on the brake when in the barn even with the inching peddle in so I don't accidentally hit anything. Im praying that it may just be a adjustment needed, maybe some slop, in the inching peddle linkage???


----------



## jimbo921 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not likely the inching pedal itself. Its nothing more than a hydraulic valve, three positions. On / Half / Off. More likely just the way she is, Once it warms up from using it wont be that much of an issue, just the bands sticking from cold oil / non-use. Mine does this too and I just rebuilt the trans and have everything adjusted to spec.

Have your guy go thorough All the speeds and see which ones work, which dont. This will help in diagnosing the problem.

Just a word of caution, Make sure you thoroughly read that manual before you get into anything. I made the mistake of pulling one of the servos out without tightening the band as I did, and the little band linkages fell into the bottom of the trans. Only fix was to split the tractor. Not bad for me, I needed to anyway to fix the clutch that was bad, but you might not have to split that thing just yet.

Good Luck!


----------

